# Linux Webserver + MESA Tools @ ARGS



## Hawkings (9. August 2007)

Sers@all,

wieder einmal stehe ich vor einem Problem, dass mir den Schlaf raubt ;-)
me <-linux rookie

Meine Aufgabe ist es, einen Webserver auf Linux – Basis aufzusetzen, so wie es im Dokument
http://ihedoc.wustl.edu/mesasoftware/9.10.5/doc/pdf/mesa_install_unix_binary.pdf
beschrieben ist.

Grundlage ist hierfür MesaTools Software (Stand 9.10.5)

Zusätzlich soll ich das ebenfalls im Dokument beschriebene MESA Tools installieren, jedoch ist für mich in erster Linie RIS MALL interessant, es geht darum, ein RIS zu simulieren, um unsere Software zu testen.

Installationsdateinen und weitere Informationen habe ich der folgenden Seite entnommen:
http://ihedoc.wustl.edu/mesasoftware/9.10.5/dist/
Eine neuere Version findet sich hier:
http://ihedoc.wustl.edu/mesasoftware/10.15.0/dist/index.htm

Verwenden kann ich die folgenden Distributionen hierfür:
•	Solaris
•	Red Hat Linux 7
•	Red Hat Linux 9
•	Red Hat Fedora 5
•	Debian

Verwenden tue ich die Distribution Red Hat Linux 9.

Mein Problem ist im Moment folgendes, wenn ihr einmal in dem Handbuch auf Seite 8 geht. Dort fangen die Anweisungen zur Installation der PostgreSQL Datenbank an, ich habe sie diesmal bewusst bei der Installation der Distribution nicht mit ausgewählt und mich bis zu diesem Schritt strikt an die Anweisungen des Handbuchs gehalten.

In diesem Schritt (3.2.2) werde ich aufgefordert, PostgreSQL zu installieren, was ich mithilfe des redhat-config-packages auch tue.
Danach kommt es im 2. Schritt der Anweisung bereits zu einem dem Handbuch abweichenden Fall.
Laut der Anweisung soll ich /var/lib/pgsql/data/pg_hba.conf zu bearbeiten, diese existiert jedoch nicht in diesem Verzeichnis, ist jedoch mittels dem Befehl locate schnell ausgemacht. 
Ich habe diese dann einfach in das Verzeichnis /var/lib/pgsql/data kopiert und dort entsprechend bearbeitet.
Jedoch im dritten Schritt war kein weiterkommen mehr für mich.
In Schritt 3. sollte ich die Datei /etc/rc1.d/K15postgresql bearbeiten, und zwar den Parameter –i mit hinzufügen, was mir auch gut und schnell gelang.
Jedoch beim neustarten des Postmasters durch ./K15postgresql restart ergab sich nur folgendes:

K15postgresql Service stoppen		Fehlgeschlagen
Datenbank initialisieren		Fehlgeschlagen
K15postgresql Service starten		Fehlgeschlagen

Mittels einiger Befehle wie K15postgresql status, start, top –n 1 –b > prozesse.txt und /sbin/chkconfig –list
versuchte ich die Ursache ausfindig zu machen, konnte jedoch nicht den Fehler finden.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht, bzw. habt ihr Anregungen für mich, was ich noch versuchen könnte?!

Das ist nicht das erste mal, dass ich den Webserver neu aufsetze, von demher 
Zu Postgresql, hierzu hatte ich mir schon aus dem Netz postgresql-8.2.4.tar.gz gezogen und mit dieser installiert, jedoch waren auch hier die Pfade unterschiedlich in Bezug auf das Manual, jedoch waren hierbei der Start und die Initialsierung der Datenbank erfolgreich…
Dies noch als Randinfo.

Grüße aus Ka, Hawkings


*Help* 





Nochmal die Daten und Anleitungen verlinkt:

Handbuch 	http://ihedoc.wustl.edu/mesasoftware/9.10.5/doc/pdf/mesa_install_unix_binary.pdf
Link zu Installationsdateien 1
Link zu Installationsdateien 2


----------



## andy72 (10. August 2007)

Moin,

wahrscheinlich ist der Pfad zu Deiner Datenbank nicht richtig gesetzt. Schau doch mal in der PgSQL-Doku, ob man beim Server-Start eine Option mitgeben kann, die den Pfad zur DB (Daten-Verzeichnis) und zur Konfigurations-Datei beschreibt, die Optionen sollten dann Dein Problem lösen. Evtl. kannst Du auch versuchen, den SQL-Server manuell zu starten, und anschliessend suchst Du mal in /var/log/messages und/oder /var/log/daemon.log nach Ereignissen.

LG
Andy


----------



## Hawkings (14. August 2007)

Hm...könnte es das folgende sein?!

nachdem ich postgresq-8..4.tar entzipt und entpackt habe, soll ich den Befehl "./configure" eingeben, um ein Skript auszuführen, dass den Source-Tree konfigureirt und eine Standardinstallation ausführt, die PostgreSQL standardmäßig ins Verzeichnis /usr/local/pgsql erstellt.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, kann ich diese configure Datei so bearbeiten, dass ich den Pfad selber angeben kann?!
Also, wenn der laut meinem Installationsplan nun in  /opt/mesa/db liegen soll, kann ich das dann entsprechend in der configure Datei angeben?!

Gruß, Hawkin


----------



## andy72 (14. August 2007)

Da mesa mit PostgreSQL nix zu tun hat empfehle ich Dir, die DB in ein separates Verzeichnis zu installieren, da es ja sein kann, dass Du später mal Upgraden willst.
Natürlich kannst Du "./configure" anweisen, Dinge anders zu tun:

Die Option "--prefix=/pfad" (OHNE Anführungszeichen) erlaubt Dir die Angabe eines anderen Verzeichnis als /usr/local/pgsql
Die Option "--sysconfdir=/pfad" erlaubt Dir die Angabe des Konfig-Verz.
Die Option "--localstatedir=/pfad" sollte das Verz. für die DB-Daten sein (Default /prefix/var/Paket-name)

Es gibt noch etliche andere Anweisungen, um die Installation / Kompilierung zu beeinflussen, dazu kannst Du "./configure --help | more" aufrufen um alle Optionen zu sehen.

Ich hoffe, Du weisst, dass Du gerade versuchst, PGSQL zu kompilieren und nicht NUR zu installieren 

LG
Andy


----------

